# One leg down!



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! And good luck tomorrow


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great news, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooooo  Big congratulations from CT and happy Qing tomorrow!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations..well done! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I kept thinking about you today while I was working my two guys. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey way to go! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WAAAHOOOOOOO!!!!!

Way to go Dooley and Laura!!!!!! We are so excited for you guys! Cannot wait to see the video.

You are going to do great tomorrow, have fun!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!!! I'm so impressed!!!! Can't wait to hear about today.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, no go today. :no:

I don't think he is feeling well, he has had diarrhea and was off a bit. It may be the water at my parents house or nerves. But that is the way it goes on the big jobs.

He did very well on the live flyer, but missed the mark on the second bird. I am still very proud of him.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the pass!

Pond water and stress can cause a degree of intestinal upset especially if a dog is new to the game. It's tough waiting your turn when you know that every time you hear quack quack boom, there is a bird to retrieve (and sombody else is getting it).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry he's not feeling so well - it is probably nerves and the water as you mentioned, but he hung in there and got the flyer .. he's a good boy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on the first pass!

I keep a bit of Metronizadole in my doggy first aid bag--as Swampcollie mentioned the stress of travelling and competition and unfamiliar water can cause the squirts. Like to have this on hand to control it if I can and help my buddies feel better when competing. My vet is willing to give me a little stockpile of it as she knows what we do.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Congrats on the first pass!
> 
> I keep a bit of Metronizadole in my doggy first aid bag--as Swampcollie mentioned the stress of travelling and competition and unfamiliar water can cause the squirts. Like to have this on hand to control it if I can and help my buddies feel better when competing. My vet is willing to give me a little stockpile of it as she knows what we do.


Good idea, thanks for sharing. I'll get some before the next trip.


----------

